# Henry Miller



## ruksak (Dec 24, 2006)

Classic or not?  For me - yes.  I first read after reading Orwell's Inside the Whale.  He is one of my favourites for his pure audacity, exuberence, filth and outrageousness - both in style and content.

Anyway, would love to hear what other people think of him as a writer?


----------



## strangedaze (Dec 24, 2006)

again, yes. he's on most 'top 100 novels' lists.


----------



## maveric (Apr 9, 2007)

Yes, but those all old bugs were living and writing in time when people had a custom read books, now the people read just the adverts of the side of auto-buss or on back window of taxis


----------

